# Anyone know what it's worth? White 59 Corvette



## CannonCam (Nov 19, 2017)

Came across this 3 speed Corvette in a barn sale today. I typically only deal exclusively with Stingrays when it comes to Schwinn's, my knowledge on anything else is limited. Looking around I found a few year old sale thread on here that these 59' Corvettes in white are pretty rare. Can anyone confirm? Any idea what it'd be worth?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks to be 100% complete. Nice find. They are somewhat rare or very hard to find.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 19, 2017)

that's a great find ! its a real white corvette.value wise i would say $600-$800 as is.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2017)

lots of accessories.paint condition isn't so good,but looks like decals are intact.would probably clean up pretty good.only about a dozen complete bikes that I know of.in that condition,I would start at around 4-500.there have been a couple sold recently,but took a while to move.search white corvette here and you can get some ideas.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 20, 2017)

Keep in mind if you fix it up without a professional paint job and you do all the polishing, cleaning and maintenance you can still put in another $300-$500.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 21, 2017)

CannonCam said:


> Came across this 3 speed Corvette in a barn sale today. I typically only deal exclusively with Stingrays when it comes to Schwinn's, my knowledge on anything else is limited. Looking around I found a few year old sale thread on here that these 59' Corvettes in white are pretty rare. Can anyone confirm? Any idea what it'd be worth?
> 
> View attachment 711985
> 
> View attachment 711986



Man, that's a busy cockpit that kid had going...


----------



## andrewandrewz (Nov 22, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea what this 1959 Schwinn Corvette is worth? It is all original except missing front headlight. Any replies or interest would be a

 

 

 wesome:

Andrew


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 23, 2017)

Do not paint that bike! Detail it, it will clean up and be worth more as an original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2017)

andrewandrewz said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this 1959 Schwinn Corvette is worth? It is all original except missing front headlight. Any replies or interest would be aView attachment 713431 View attachment 713432 View attachment 713433 wesome:
> 
> Andrew



Andrew you should start your own thread about your bicycle. If you want to sell you must post in the for sale section with a price and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## andrewandrewz (Nov 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Andrew you should start your own thread about your bicycle. If you want to sell you must post in the for sale section with a price and location. V/r Shawn





Thanks.Shawn


----------



## CannonCam (Nov 24, 2017)

Sold mine, thanks all


----------

